# (KS) MNH-MH-QAA Black LR Stud - Will pay for costs - Loaded & Interesting Pedigree



## Bull Can (Oct 30, 2016)

*(KS) MNH-MH-QAA Black LR Stud - Will pay for costs - Loaded & Interesting Pedigree*

Black Lab for stud, located in Overland Park, KS. Basically I want the pick of the litter for a black male pup in exchange for stud. I will deliver dog and pick up when tie-up is complete as well as pay for the medical costs (shots, etc). Loki (SR53351304) was trained by Bruce Halverson of Cross Wind retrievers. Loki has one of the best noses for a lab I have seen and has incredible drive, stylish, athletic and handsome 80 lb male. EIC clear, hips and elbows clear with yellow factor. Loving family disposition as well. 

Pedegree includes NAFC FC AFC Lean Mac, NFC FC AFC Candlewoods Tanks-A-Lot, NFC NAFC FC AFC Candlewoods Super Tanker, FC AFC CNFC CAFC Chena River No Surprises, FC AFC Chena River Chavez, FC AFC Chena River Misty, AFC Super Khomeini, FC AFC Webshires Honest Abe 

Pic and pedigree is attached. Thank you and please reply if you would like to talk.


----------

